# G'Day



## Nicole75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and just wanted to stop in to introduce myself. I currently live in Brisbane australia but I'm interested in moving to thailand to work and live. I have a teenage daughter. I'm almost 40 and would love a change. A new adventure. So please stop by and say hi. Cheers Nicole


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Hiya (just "Hi" is too short for this forum)


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> Hiya (just "Hi" is too short for this forum)


That was obvious.......:confused2:

Anyway, welcome to this forum and there may be for sure some colleague expats who may be able to assist. 

Let's start with the visa-issue:
Your daughter is a teenager and I guess that she will go to school in due course. 
That said, she will be able to obtain an ED-visa (don't be scared: the ED-visa horror-stories in most forums are connected to other kind of "studies"). 
Once your daughter is in possession of an ED-visa, you will be able to obtain a so called dependent-visa (if your daughter is officially yours). This will give you time to find your way around, find a job and obtain a work-permit (not sure if you need to change your visa to non-B). 
Anyway, try to obtain for a period as long as possible in Australia; it can be changed into other "permissions of stay" in most cases 

Work: not easy. Most people of your age start their "career" as an English teacher, and from there they look (and some will find) other jobs. Take me for example......I started as an English teacher and at the moment I'm doing business development for 2 different companies. 
I don't know anything about your qualifications, but if you'd like to get more info on work in Thailand and the chances there to, you have to give more info on your labour- and/or educational-background.


----------



## Nicole75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thx for the reply. I'm am currently a disability support worker. Have cert iv in disability and completed all high school. No collage or university. Yes and i would be wanting my daughter to attend school. Where would you recommend that best places to reside would be?


----------



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,

I take that you and your daughter are not fluid on the Thai language. In that case you would like to have your daughter attend an international school. These are mainly situated in the Bangkok and Chon Buri area, to my knowledge anyway.

But be aware that it's very difficult to obtain a working permit. See other threads in this and other fora.

Regards, SK


----------

